
Donald Trump Is Running Some Really Insecure Email Servers - smacktoward
http://motherboard.vice.com/read/trump-is-running-some-really-insecure-email-servers
======
sharemywin
It's like I've been saying about Hillary for months. The idea that Hillary
knew how any of her email infrastructure works is an affront to IT people
everywhere.

Hillary and every other politician, CEO, etc: "Can I get email at home?"

IT guy: "well, from a security stand point...(they hear blah, blah blah)...."

Them: "So, was that a yes? or should I find someone else that can?"

None of them give two shits how any of that stuff works including trump.

~~~
Turing_Machine
>Them: "So, was that a yes? or should I find someone else that can?"

The correct answer in this case would be "I guess you'll have to find someone
else".

"Just following orders" is not an excuse, certainly not when national security
is at stake.

~~~
sharemywin
That's called integrity. Not something you see a lot of anymore.

------
M_Grey
>In what might be one of the more delicious cases of irony to ever grace a
presidential election, a researcher has found that a number of email servers
linked to Donald Trump’s hotel and others businesses are running horribly out
of date software which receive no security patches, and are lacking other
precautions for keeping hackers out.

That kind of reads like a wink and a nod, and a "Hey guys... fresh meat!"
Don't get me wrong, it couldn't happen to a nicer person, but beyond that I'm
not sure that I see the point of the article. They claim to be amazed, but
surely if we've learned anything over this election cycle, it's that the worst
systems you'll ever find are systems in use by people in government. AOL email
(if you're lucky), and other issues have loomed large. Surely we still
remember the state of the VA records system?

~~~
beardicus
> They claim to be amazed, but surely if we've learned anything over this
> election cycle, it's that the worst systems you'll ever find are systems in
> use by people in government.

These are email servers mostly for Trump's private business.

------
chomp
But he's not storing/sending classified email.

~~~
tdb7893
I haven't really been keeping up with all the scandals, did they leaks find
emails that included classification markings?

~~~
r_smart
The FBI did. James Comey announced before congress that she had pretty much
lied about everything, including having classified material. If you go to
youtube and search for something like 'Comey vs Hillary lies' you should get a
video playing her claims and his findings. I'd find it for you, but I'm at
least theoretically working atm.

------
mona_simpson
Pretty intentionally misleading but handily, by posting to HN, makes sure lots
of people visit and then cause a DoS. Looks like someone posted this with a
nice innocent smiley face.

~~~
mtmail
I don't understand your point. There was no smiley face. If the online portal
vice.com cannot handle a sudden increase in pageviews it's not necessarily a
denial-of-service-attack.

------
dirkdk
Trying not to wonder if those servers would contain any tax returns. Or a pink
elephant.

